# Помогите опознать и оценить баян



## Rost (4 Дек 2010)

Необходимо узнать что за инструмент и какая ему цена.На бляхе написанно : РСФСР Приокский СНХ Производствен. обьедениение "Мелодия" г. тула 
Спасибо.
Вот фото :


----------



## Rost (4 Дек 2010)

В боянах не разбираюсь,найти в поисковике аналогичный инструмент немогу.В противном случае не создавал бы тему.
Насчёт "пожалуйст" - я вроде не на форум аристократов-интеллигентов попал.Может прикажешь мне еще стихами разговаривать? Вроде ничего аморального в моей теме нет,а если у тебя желание пообщаться за этику,пиши на e-mail,поговорим


----------



## zet10 (4 Дек 2010)

Rost,ваш баян выпуска 70-х годов, называется "Тульский",если он в хорошем состоянии ,то он во много крат лучше чем нынешние туляки,это из простых баянчиков была одна из самых лучших серий.Цена колеблется в пределах 5-10 т.р. в зависимости от состояния.


----------



## Borhard (4 Дек 2010)

в бОянах,,,,,,себя надо уважать ,не гадить в инете,с этого надо начинать а потом остальное...
и с такими водку я не пью,и на мыло не пишу мимо ,тут вЫ ошиблись...
и имхо с сайтом ,на молоток или авито олкс туда вам и дорога.
не надо себя переоценивать

успехов ))


----------



## zet10 (4 Дек 2010)

Уважаемый Borhard,ну мне кажется вы явно перегибаете!Ну человек попросил помощи по оценки баяна,почему бы и не подсказать!Может он не профессионал и поэтому и попросил помощи!Ну пропустил слово "пожалуйста",зато ведь не забыл сказать "СПАСИБО"!!Зачем же сразу в бочку лезть и городить огороды?Давайте спокойней относиться друг к другу, а гадостей нам хватает и так...одно телевидение чего стоит))


----------



## Borhard (4 Дек 2010)

Юрий Вы великодушны,
и Вам Респект.
Но есть элементарные вещи.
=
терка Тульская малая" столько не стоит ,3-4-5 пытаются продать 

-----

Спасибо.

и сайт именно эстетский,не только эстесткий ,а Уникальный ))


----------



## zet10 (5 Дек 2010)

Borhard писал:


> терка Тульская малая" столько не стоит ,3-4-5 пытаются продать


А я думаю стоит


----------



## Borhard (5 Дек 2010)

Ну и славно,трам пам пам

-

Москва ,в провинции всё проще.
В районе червонца можно готово выборный брать...
Да и старые эНти Туляки надо каждый смотреть.Уже.
Наклейки М нет на панели,уже непонятность с эксплуатацией.


----------



## zet10 (5 Дек 2010)

Borhard писал:


> Да и старые эНти Туляки надо каждый смотреть.Уже.
> Наклейки М нет на панели,уже непонятность с эксплуатацией.


Согласен,может быть он и вообще стоит в районе тысячи,я имел в виду если только идеальное состояние,а иногда такие экземпляры еще встречаются.


----------



## Cepreu (5 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте, участники форума!
Юрий, Вы написали, что «баян выпуска 70-х годов», а на металлической табличке имеется надпись «Приокский СНХ». Советы народного хозяйства - совнархозы – СНХ существовали с 1957 по 1965 год, а потом были заменены отраслевыми министерствами.
Исходя из этого возникает вопрос. Баян действительно 70-х годов или информация на табличке не верна? Могло быть так, что таких табличек изготовили немереное количество, которого хватило до конца 60-х годов. Но неужели их продолжали «клепать» и в 70-х, не обращая внимания на то, что на них написано? Может откликнутся владельцы баянов 70-х (второй половины 60-х) годов с табличками, в которых указаны СНХ (особенно те, у кого сохранились паспорта, и те, кто точно уверен в дате производства баяна). Тогда прояснится вопрос о времени производства инструментов с подобными табличками. 

У меня есть баян с табличкой «РСФСР Ленинградский СНХ ВОЛОГОДСКАЯ ФАБРИКА БАЯНОВ». Снизу на грифе есть цифра 59. Но судя по внешнему виду баян произведен в 70-х годах. Корпус покрыт целлулоидом, справа имеется 5 регистровых переключателей. Поэтому и возник вопрос с идентификацией года изготовления.
Может кто-нибудь знающий создаст отдельную тему, в которой будут обсуждаться характерные признаки, присущие определенному времени производства инструментов. Например, интересно узнать когда исчезли металлические уголки на правом и левом полукорпусе, с какого года корпуса стали покрывать целлулоидом, когда начали производиться клавиши в металлическом обрамлении и др.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Дек 2010)

Именно такие баяны выпускались в начале 70х. Ничего он уже не стоит. Я пробовал брать пару штук за бесценок(1-1,5т.) Их не хватает даже на пол сезона свадеб. Внутри рассыпаются. Надо менять мастику. Она пересохла. Пружины просто от времени ослабли. Да и раньше баяны не стояли. на них работали. Значит и мех. короче всё это духовки. Удачно можно продать за 2т. Или вложить тысяч 10. Его хватит ещё на полвека. Выносливые.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (6 Дек 2010)

От таких инструментов отказываться рано.Не всякий родитель сразу выложит 30 тысяч рублей для своего сыночка-дочки,а вдруг завтра бросит?Поэтому такие инструменты всегда востребованны.Ребенку на год,два вполне хватит,как раз за это время и определиться можно и о новом задуматься,если надо.А если серьезно играть,ну ,конечно он разлетится.Возраст есть возраст.Кстати, эти баяны появились в 60-е годы,поэтому табличка Совнархоз впоне уместна.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Дек 2010)

*Новиков Игорь*,

В сёлах на таких баянах и играют. Правда чаще всего из-за плохих инструментов пропадает охота заниматься. Оптимальный вариант цена-качество 80 годы. ни ещё живые. немного рук и инструмент играет. Сейчас этюды намного хуже. Не клавиатуры, а барабаны.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (7 Дек 2010)

А нет выбора у начинающего баяниста.Либо брать отвратительного качества Этюд или Тулу за 30 тысяч, либо дешево старье.И то и другое особо энтузиазма не прибавляет.Есть конечно и китайцы с немцами-итальянцами,но как правило, на начальном этапе с ними не работают.Да они и дороже.


----------

